# Help with regenerating toes



## wtaffet (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a chacoan male that has some missing front toes, I know toes regenerate i was just wanting to know does anyone put any type of ointment or anything neosporin etc.. to aid in helping those re-gen toes come back or is it simply the tegu's body will do it on his own...just curious what people think 

thanks again

Will


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry, toes regenerate in amphibians, but not reptiles. Your tegus toes are gone for good.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Will, 
As was said above, tegu toes do not regenerate. If there's an open wound you can apply neosporin or similar topical antibiotics to help prevent infection though. Hope this helps.


----------

